# Dash Cam recording voice.



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.
I am willing to record road and general view of street while driving, camera preferred attached (clips) to rear mirror. I need suggestion.

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're asking how to activate the voice in your dash cam, please state the make and model. It might not have the feature.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

I want to buy one, I asked for correct one to buy.

Thnaks.



Corday said:


> If you're asking how to activate the voice in your dash cam, please state the make and model. It might not have the feature.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can buy a mirror mounted dash cam sans voice like thislhttps://www.hdmirrorcam.com/?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=text%20ad&utm_campaign=non_brand&utm_term=hd%20mirror%20cam&msclkid=97f36b144ef1160c0e2f366a079887f1 , or any dash cam with voice and buy a cheap universal mirror mount for it.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

It is the one I am looking for but they are shipping only to US, I am in Saudi Arabia.
Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's risky IMO, but there are shipping companies that will ship purchased items from the U.S. to Saudi Arabia. Some items are banned from shipping. I would keep looking for another one that would do what you want.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://sa.awok.com/search/?q=das#category=Car%20Camera%20system

found this website they have them on there.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

You can check out the Toguard model on this guide. Comes with FHD 1080P too for both cameras but turning off one can improve the resolution of the other of up to 2160P though. Would be best to also check local laws regarding audio recording.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate this.


----------



## Yanno (Aug 20, 2019)

Is there any similar (and good) solution for Europe ?


----------

